# What Do You All Think Is The Rarest Of All Halloween Records?



## nostalgiakid125 (Feb 13, 2016)

whatever the heck the one I'm searching for is. XD


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ah those cheapo cassettes don't count...lol.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

One-sided test pressing, circa 1972, of Edgar Allan Poe's "Tell-Tale Heart" with narration by Paul Frees and electronic music by Mort Garson, never officially released.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Wow that is a rare one. I'd like to hear that just because it is Paul Frees. I like him doing everything.

Any chance you could share that one?

Another record I had a hard time finding was Roddy McDowall Reads H. P. Hovercraft.


----------

